# copying sd cards



## barnacle dave (Oct 9, 2007)

Can the information from a Navionics SD card be copied and transferred to another card???


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If it's maps that were purchased NO. Other information can be copied. Make sure the little slide on the side is unlocked if U are having a problem.


----------

